# SSD angeblich voll. Warum?



## oettingerII (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Meine SSD, ADATA SU800 128Gb, ist laut Win zu 104/119 GB belegt. Was eigentlich nicht sein kann, da sich dort nur Win, Treiber, und Spiele befinden sollten ( Alpha Centauri, Anno 1503,  Witcher, WitcherII). Beim überschlägigen zusammen rechnen der mir angezeigten Daten komme ich auf ca. 55 GB.
Zur Verdeutlichung, in der Übersicht werden 104/119GB angezeigt, wenn ich das Laufwerk öffne ergeben die per Mouseover angezeigten Dateigrößen addiert ca. 55GB.

Jetzt möchte ich feststellen welcher Wert richtig ist und einen eventuellen Fehler berichtigen.

Welches Vorgehen mit welchen Tools schlagt Ihr vor?

Betriebssysthem ist Win 7 Home Premium die SSD ist eine Adata SU 800.


----------



## Körschgen (9. Juni 2017)

Führe mal eine Datenträgerbereinigung aus.
Nimm alte Windows Versionen mit hinein (falls du größere Updates durchgeführt hast).

Kontrolliere deinen appdata Ordner im User Ordner.

Kontrolliere ob Steam angefangene Downloads hat und dafür Speicher reserviert.


----------



## oettingerII (9. Juni 2017)

Steam hat nichts reserviert. User Ordner ist sauber. Die Bereinigung inklusive Updates und überflüssiger Wiederherstellungspunkte brachte etwas, löste meine Bauchschmerzen aber nicht. nun steht es 90/119 zu 55/119. Irgendwo müssen doch die 35bGB Diakrepanz herrühren?


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juni 2017)

Versteckte Ordner und Dateien lässt du dir aber auch anzeigen?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (9. Juni 2017)

Hast du mal mit TreeSize geschaut?

Ist freeware, hat mir damals auch geholfen!

Musst nur als Administrator ausführen.


----------



## oettingerII (9. Juni 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Versteckte Ordner und Dateien lässt du dir aber auch anzeigen?



Ja, extra drauf geachtet.



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Hast du mal mit TreeSize geschaut?
> 
> Ist freeware, hat mir damals auch geholfen!
> 
> Musst nur als Administrator ausführen.



Werde ich mir mal anschauen, danke.


----------



## oettingerII (9. Juni 2017)

TreeSize war ein Volltreffer!
 Als schuldig für 30GB wurden pagefile.sys mit 17GB und hiberfil.sys mit 13GB entlarvt. An die Auslagerungsdatei hätte ich als letztes gedacht.

Vielen Dank allen die geholfen haben.


----------



## Jashnok (22. Juni 2017)

Auch wenn die Lösung gefunden ist: Oftmals sind auch Downloadordner und Desktop Speicherfresser. War zumindest bei mir der Fall. Nach einem aufräumen der Besagten Ordner hab ich wieder knapp 20GB frei ( Hauptsächlich aus dem Downloadordner)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2017)

- Systemdateien im Papierkorb löschen

- alleine hier finden sich oft mehrere Gigabyte versteckt:
Geforce: Treiberleichen aufraumen bringt viel Speicherplatz

- Internet Cache

- ...


----------

